# Is this egg a dud?



## kendra (May 13, 2014)

Just a week ago, I obtained an adult female red foot tortoise. I am not 100% sure, but she may have been with males, regardless though, she just laid an egg. Unfortunately, the outside almost seems to have calcium deposits (feels like a golf ball) on the shell and is nearly impossible to candle. Is it a dud? Also, could she lay more eggs? It has been a while since the first one (2 hrs)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 13, 2014)

Picture!


----------



## kendra (May 13, 2014)

Is this ok?


----------



## Laura (May 14, 2014)

kinda looks like a stone. Not an egg.


----------



## Star-of-India (May 14, 2014)

Urate stone?


----------



## kendra (May 14, 2014)

I thought that too after further research (i just went into a little panic mode last night). But I just really want to be sure


----------



## Jlant85 (May 25, 2014)

If it is urate stone, that is a really bad sign of dehydration to me. 
https://www.facebook.com/GAVHRocks/...27228506968/10152125249061969/?type=1&theater


----------



## naturalman91 (May 25, 2014)

Jlant85 said:


> If it is urate stone, that is a really bad sign of dehydration to me.
> https://www.facebook.com/GAVHRocks/...27228506968/10152125249061969/?type=1&theater


whoa that's a stone? who did they get it out?


----------



## Jlant85 (May 25, 2014)

@naturalman91 They cut him open... Crazy stuff huh... This happens when a tort is not fully hydrated... the urate stone builds up and boy it can end bad in the long run... this is why we always say... soak soak soak your tortoise...^_^v


----------



## naturalman91 (May 25, 2014)

Jlant85 said:


> @naturalman91 They cut him open... Crazy stuff huh... This happens when a tort is not fully hydrated... the urate stone builds up and boy it can end bad in the long run... this is why we always say... soak soak soak your tortoise...^_^v



oh i know how Urates happen i've just never seen one so big i can only imagine the pain that poor dude must have been in


----------



## Jlant85 (May 25, 2014)

@naturalman91 >.< Right?! @kendra You'll probably want to make sure this guy gets plenty of soak and if you cant, probably an ex ray would be needed to make sure he has no more of them inside.


----------



## kendra (May 25, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been on here for a bit. I was able to get a hold of a vet tech that I know and was told how to deal with this. She has since been drinking, eating and peeing very well. I also gave her daily baths. Seems this may have been her only big stone, but I soon need to make a vet apointment to get her claws done as well as my box turtles beak and claws. At that time, I will also look at getting an xray to make sure there are no more issues. Now I know why I got her for such a "great" deal... Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jlant85 (May 25, 2014)

@kendra Such great news! Sorry i havent been on myself.... now only problem we have here is... PICTURES OF YOUR LOVELY ONES! =)


----------



## kendra (May 25, 2014)

I only have a few photos available, mostly as I need to put my camera pics onto my computer.. But these are my two shelled babies. My box turtle Dexter and I was thinking of naming my tortoise Dixie. The weather here has been very co-operative so I have been able to take them outside when I am home. The rest of my reptiles fall into the leg-less category


----------



## Jlant85 (May 26, 2014)

>.< CUTIES! lol... just glad shes in a good home now...


----------

